# The megastorm hits and you...



## rlbrewer1979 (Nov 3, 2012)

...are stuck on the 16th floor of your standard high rise office building. Your Go Bag is in the trunk of you car in the parking garage under the building. Total lights out, no phones, no backup generators. Your family is 17 miles away, your retreat is 37 miles away. What do you do?


----------



## rlbrewer1979 (Nov 3, 2012)

There are no guns or knives in the office. You are allowed one canvas tote and only office products to survive.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Gather containers an get water while ya can. Next food. Next whatever resources I can use. Look around, be creative, be lots a stuff there ya can use ifin ya look.

I'll be ya can look around an find somethin ta make a weapon out a.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would ask myself what the $%#&* I was thinking coming to work when a megastorm was on the way. Then I would wonder why there were no knives in the kitchen and why I didn't wear a gun that day. Then I would gather food, water and other supplies (first aid, improvised weapons, etc.) and seek more appropriate shelter helping others do the same.


----------



## rlbrewer1979 (Nov 3, 2012)

*No wrong answers*

but why would you strap a gun on to work in a high-rise? And we are talking run of the mill cubicles. Not a law firm with all the amenities. The storm was forecast as a simple snow dusting. Nothing we haven't all went to work in. However, the Big Guy Upstairs decided to have a little fun with his human experiment.

Remember folks, this is just a fun scenario to pass the time. I am just trying to get a sense of what us Preppers would do if we were separated from the comforts of our retreats and stockpiles.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> why would you strap a gun on to work in a high-rise?


I don't even go to church without strapping a gun on. Heck I don't take the garbage out with strapping a gun on.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Besides raiding the vending machines as already mentioned,

Using the office furniture, establish a perimeter. Block doorways and such for defense.

Tear out the ceiling. Most offices have drop ceilings and fluorescent lights. The light bulbs could be broken and placed beforehand at key locations to detract entry. Others can be tossed at intruders when the time comes. The grid for the ceiling can be used as spears and 2' knives. The panels themselves can be used for anything from bedding/blankets to panels for covering windows and such.

I'd consider breaking a window or 2 to get ventilation. If you can get that, you then tear up the carpet to expose the concrete. You can then have a fire.

You could have lots of fun gutting the place and use the components for all kinds of things.


----------



## rlbrewer1979 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Even in church?*



Sentry18 said:


> I don't even go to church without strapping a gun on. Heck I don't take the garbage out with strapping a gun on.


My family lives in a really ghetto area of town, and my guns stay locked away. Last thing you want around here is for someone to know where a gun lives. Luckily, most folks around here know I maintain some SERIOUS firepower.


----------



## rlbrewer1979 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Bugging in, I like it.*



ZoomZoom said:


> Besides raiding the vending machines as already mentioned,
> 
> Using the office furniture, establish a perimeter. Block doorways and such for defense.
> 
> ...


What about your family and the decided on retreat?


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

I'm not clear on exactly how insane the storm is, but my first thought is to hoof it down to the parking garage, grab my GHB, change into suitable clothing, and start walking. My family would be my main (actually, my only) objective.


----------



## rlbrewer1979 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Mega, not Super*

The storms consists of blizzard like conditions, flooding, quakes, MAYAN prophecy stuff.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

rlbrewer1979 said:


> My family lives in a really ghetto area of town, and my guns stay locked away. Last thing you want around here is for someone to know where a gun lives. Luckily, most folks around here know I maintain some SERIOUS firepower.


Locked up
If people know you have serious firepower locked up, it the same as hanging a carrot out for home invasion.

An unloaded, locked up gun is just a paper weight.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

rlbrewer1979 said:


> The storms consists of blizzard like conditions, flooding, quakes, MAYAN prophecy stuff.


Ah, well my objective would still be the same but I'd probably try to steal a limo to get there. It worked out pretty well for John Cusack in "2012".

Just kidding. I'm going to have to think on this one for a while. Nice little exercise, rlbrewer.


----------



## rlbrewer1979 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Not all firearms are on display.*



Tweto said:


> Locked up
> If people know you have serious firepower locked up, it the same as hanging a carrot out for home invasion.
> 
> An unloaded, locked up gun is just a paper weight.


Not all are locked up, not all are unloaded. But I don't feel it necessary to carry a gun to take out trash or go to a house of worship. Just my opinion. You of course are entitled to do as you please with your firearms. That's the one thing our Founding Fathers got right.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Why would you leave your BOB in your car if there was an obvious chance of flooding? Why the heck would you go to work knowing a megastorm was coming? Not much of a prepper, are you?


----------



## rlbrewer1979 (Nov 3, 2012)

*No need for put downs.*



kejmack said:


> Why would you leave your BOB in your car if there was an obvious chance of flooding? Why the heck would you go to work knowing a megastorm was coming? Not much of a prepper, are you?


I posted this earlier: The storm was forecast as a simple snow dusting. Nothing we haven't all went to work in. However, the Big Guy Upstairs decided to have a little fun with his human experiment.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

rlbrewer1979 said:


> What about your family and the decided on retreat?


Assuming the family is home, they can handle themselves. They have everything they need.

You have me a little confused on the situation. You said its a "Megastorm" with "blizzard like conditions, flooding, quakes, MAYAN prophecy stuff".

I know from real-life experiences, you DO NOT start heading out, especially long distances during a blizzard. Given the scenario provided, a person would be ill equipped to take on such a journey in those conditions. The clothing isn't right, the visibility is near zero so you'll get yourself all turned around...


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

grab the first pair of scissors and letter opener. There now I am armed. Get to the car if I can and get the BOB. Go to the bottom level of the stairwell and start a small fire to keep warm. Desks, chairs and paper for fuel. People will not come down the stairwell because it will be full of smoke... LOL When they run outside because of the supposed fire in the building, the blizzard should preserve them well.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Why would you leave your BOB in your car if there was an obvious chance of flooding? Why the heck would you go to work knowing a megastorm was coming? Not much of a prepper, are you?


Jeez Louise, kejmack. It's a hypothetical situation. There's no need to be critical.


----------



## rlbrewer1979 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Purely hypothetical...*

It seems that I have struck a nerve with this exercise. Apparently, I am not a good Prepper (who decides this anyway) since I am not paranoid and carry my bag on my shoulder 24/7. I apologize for not spending every minute of my day preparing for something that may or may not happen. Unfortunately, I do have a life to live in the present.


----------



## rlbrewer1979 (Nov 3, 2012)

*An exercise of the mind...*



rlbrewer1979 said:


> It seems that I have struck a nerve with this exercise. Apparently, I am not a good Prepper (who decides this anyway) since I am not paranoid and carry my bag on my shoulder 24/7. I apologize for not spending every minute of my day preparing for something that may or may not happen. Unfortunately, I do have a life to live in the present.


All I was trying to do is expand our minds a bit. Maybe get people to openly discuss how they would go about things. Help each other, offer suggestions. I wasn't aware that I was encroaching on Master Prepper territory.

On that point, what is a good Prepper? Someone who has more guns than sense? I don't think there is a perfect prepper scenario. Everyone preps in their own fashion. I know what is/feels right for my family and myself. But I would NEVER tell someone they were wrong for the methods they use.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You don't have to carry the BOB every second. It is much easier if you get a wagon and pull it behind you.... LOL


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

hillobeans said:


> Jeez Louise, kejmack. It's a hypothetical situation. There's no need to be critical.


Seriously? It is a Darwin Award Candidate question.

Why would you sit and let your car fill with water knowing that your BOB is down there? Why would you sit at work instead of getting out? Why would you go to work in the first place?


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Seriously? It is a Darwin Award Candidate question.
> 
> Why would you sit and let your car fill with water knowing that your BOB is down there? Why would you sit at work instead of getting out? Why would you go to work in the first place?


Once again, IT'S HYPOTHETICAL! He already stated that the forecast called for a light dusting of snow, yet what hit was apocalyptic. It's just a fun little exercise. There is no need to flex your muscles and rip apart this new member's thread- it's rude and unnescessary.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Okay, so I was just playing devil's advocate. Geez. I was not trying to be critical. I have spoken to the OP by PM. It's all good. Relax.


----------



## rlbrewer1979 (Nov 3, 2012)

hillobeans said:


> Once again, IT'S HYPOTHETICAL! He already stated that the forecast called for a light dusting of snow, yet what hit was apocalyptic. It's just a fun little exercise. There is no need to flex your muscles and rip apart this new member's thread- it's rude and unnescessary.


It's ok Bean-o. No harm, no foul.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Okay, so I was just playing devil's advocate. Geez. I was not trying to be critical. I have spoken to the OP by PM. It's all good. Relax.


Word. I love a happy ending.


----------



## rlbrewer1979 (Nov 3, 2012)

hillobeans said:


> Word. I love a happy ending.


Who _doesn't_ like a Happy Ending?:congrat:


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

hillobeans said:


> I'm not clear on exactly how insane the storm is, but my first thought is to hoof it down to the parking garage, grab my GHB, change into suitable clothing, and start walking. My family would be my main (actually, my only) objective.


Same here. Could see myself hoofin it out and towards my family. Attempting to make contact and hope they all remember the plan to get to our preplanned destination. Good thing I'm in good shape and don't ever have a moment without my sidearm at the very least.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

rlbrewer1979 said:


> Who _doesn't_ like a Happy Ending?:congrat:


Haha. Nice.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Some of y'all are totally overthinking this...


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I do love the ideas of using the office supplies and ceiling panels, building fire on concrete, and I'm sure they would have kitchen/break room with lots of coffee and 5 gallon jugs of water for the cooler.. If lucky, everybody left some lunch in the frig. : D. If cars are abandon they will have fuel in the gas tanks. A big office building will have supply rooms and janitorial supplies (Everything from toilet paper to chemicals). Been 30 years since I've lived in a snowy area but floods and tornadoes will creat just as much chaoes. 

Let's keep going. What else might a high rise office building have? : D


----------



## rlbrewer1979 (Nov 3, 2012)

We could use drapes or curtains from conference rooms as crude blankets or ponchos. And since we are in a cubicle setting, I'm sure somewhere we can rustle up a battery powered radio.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

kejmack said:


> Why would you leave your BOB in your car if there was an obvious chance of flooding? Why the heck would you go to work knowing a megastorm was coming? Not much of a prepper, are you?


I'll give ya a example of the "08 flood we had.

Mornin was beautiful, sunny weekend day. Forecast was fer rain - rain not a severe storm. My gear was in the truck, momma an I wen't ta a auction, started ta rain when we got there. Less then a hour later is was the rain storm ta end all rain storms an it didn't quit! It rained so hard the ground couldn't absorb it, it was all run off.

Within 2 hours the flood had started. We made a couple stops on the way home ta grab some extra bottled water, paper plates an some thins my mother was gonna need.

Got home an started puttin away water in buckets an barrels before the water plant wen't down. 20 minutes later, water an sewer were gone. Stores were emptyin out a everthin. Within 4 hours, major floodin, homes destroyed, people displaced an headin towards kaos.

Fer us? A miner inconvienince. The next day, I took the motorhome ta momma's work an filled it with water, hooked up the propane tanks an our temporary home was in service.

We live in a rural area, none of this flood had been pridicted. So witthin 4 hours disaster was in place an gettin worse. Sometimes it just happens an yer gonna deal with it as best ya can.

We had everthin we needed ta get through it in relative comfort an without much hassle. Ta the south a us about 120 miles be a large city. Wanna guess where all our rain water wen't? They had only a short time ta prepare an the folks what hadn't been prepared in advance were hosed.

Folks had ta be removed by boat an most a that city was under water in a hurry.

Point here bein, a regular rainy day turned inta a disaster. So you may have brought yer gear with ya, but not carry it on ya because there was no warnin. Folk round here don't really run around much with backpacks, so ya would stick out.

You should always be aware a yer surroundins, what be available to ya when ya don't have yer gear at hand.

Sometimes stuff happens an ya can't be ready fer everthin. We can only try an deal with what we got at hand an what we can gather.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

As fer the familly, they know what they got ta do an what the plan be. We will all meet up when it be safe ta do so.

Each member has the gear they need ta do that whether it be drivin er walkin.

Remember folks, life is what it be, sometimes ya can't control it, yer just gonna deal with it the best ya can an good idears come from exercises such as this en.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Crap can hit at any time, most of the time storms that turn ugly are not forecast to do so, this "excercise" coming on the heels of a forecast weather problem make the results skewed a bit. 
the main point is skills & knowledge will get you thru when stuff doesn't.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

rlbrewer1979 said:


> ...are stuck on the 16th floor of your standard high rise office building. Your Go Bag is in the trunk of you car in the parking garage under the building. Total lights out, no phones, no backup generators. Your family is 17 miles away, your retreat is 37 miles away. What do you do?


Rule#1 Never talk about Fight Club...no...no...CARDIO....no...no...:ignore:

Ok...Rule #1 the way the Claymore lives it daily. Pack heat and pack it hot, one in the tube, back right pocket where they typical right hander keeps his/her wallet. 
Knife and zippo right front pocket, original Leatherman left front pocket, leather or web belt always, LED light on keychain, flashlight on knife in FRP, BOB/GHB/alternate kicka$$ kit in the truck.

Snow = 36 degrees F and lower, and I don't leave the house without wearing the appropriate clothes to walk in it for 3 hrs. That's just basic situational awareness. I like the weather channel and local networks.

Considering the circumstances of a light snow that ends up being a lot MORE than a light snow....with earthquakes...

1st shake of the earth and homey is moving out with purpose towards the basement to get the BOB.
World Record snow accumulation is roughly 76" in a 24hr period or about 6" per hour. If the sky opens up big, gnarly, wet, accumulation sized flakes for more than 15 mins, it's a good indicator to go get BOB, whether I go anywhere or not.

Power kicks off in the bldg...I've got multiple light sources on my person, zippo, keyfob style LED light, flashlight on my knife. It's enough to get around with until I can get a decent light source from my BOB.

Stairs to the basement to get the BOB from the truck. If it has flooded or is inaccessible for whatever reason, since I'm dressed for the occasion I hit the road without my GHB. 
I'll make a swing through whatever commissary or break room around and grab some napkins and maybe some paper/styro cups, or a bottle or two from a trashcan hit them with some hand sanitizer, rinse out real good, load them with some high quality h20, and then hit the road.

At roughly 6" per hour snowfall being considered "extreme", by the time it would "normally" take for me to cover 17 miles, I'd end up with a little over 2' of snow built up over that time frame. 6" will slow me down a little the first hour, 1' would be a lot slower, 2' would be just agonizing and complete and total sucktitude. Needless to say, it would take me a long flippin time to walk 17 miles in exponentially worsening travel time and conditions....

I guess, for me personally, it boils down to this. 
I don't go ANYWHERE unless I have some basic kit on my person.
I don't go ANYWHERE unless I am prepared to weather the storm in the elements. Cars and trucks break down all the time. Be prepared to have to bail, but hope that you don't.
I won't stick around if things don't feel right. I have family obligations to attend to.

Highrises aren't safe places to be, in my book. 
I choose not to live or work in a city for a reason. Whatever extra $$ you make by working and or living there, you lose in extremely high $$ home ownership/rent/lease, traffic, etc.

I just wouldn't be one of the ones figuring out what to do if your scenario happened. People would be asking where I was at because I'd have been long gone at the first sign of something being wacky.

You can do anything you dang well want to do on your last day at work and chances are that you were looking for a job when you found that one.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Back in the office building...

I have dibs on the 3 leather seat cushions in the lobby. I'm sleeping on those. You can have the couch. 

Instead of burning directly on the concrete, grab that metal garbage can, poke some holes in the sides and we'll burn in there. Those metal grate inbox holder thingys will make a nice grate for cooking over the fire. Loose paper and a few pencils for kindling should get a fire going.

For water, go to the fire hose. They're gravity fed. Lots of water available there. Also grab that axe in the fire box. We'll use that to break up furniture for burning. Grab another fire hose from somewhere else in the building. Might need it for a rope of some sort.

Check the coat closet and every cube for coats and any hats, gloves, boots that may be in the drawers.

If the electricity is on, look under the cubes for small space heaters.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Prepare to eat Otis. He's large and slow.


----------



## rlbrewer1979 (Nov 3, 2012)

Trip286 said:


> Prepare to eat Otis. He's large and slow.


vract:

You's crazy, Otis done been killed.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dang 
I'll bet he would've been good with ketchup.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

rlbrewer1979 said:


> My family lives in a really ghetto area of town, and my guns stay locked away. Last thing you want around here is for someone to know where a gun lives. Luckily, most folks around here know I maintain some SERIOUS firepower.


I used to live in west Springfield/Burke area. I knew Manassas was getting bad, but that bad? Wow!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> For water, go to the fire hose. They're gravity fed. Lots of water available there.


Unfortunately they are not gravity fed but there will be a lot of water in the pipes higher up that will drain down. On the other hand, have you ever opened a fire suppression system? I would rather drink nasty pond water or out of a mud puddle. That water sits in that black iron and gets stagnant. Not much stinks worse than water from that system. Besides when you first open it up it will stink to high heaven and be blacker than coffee. No thanks on that water, I will drink from a toilet tank first.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

cnsper said:


> grab the first pair of scissors and letter opener. There now I am armed. Get to the car if I can and get the BOB. Go to the bottom level of the stairwell and start a small fire to keep warm. Desks, chairs and paper for fuel. People will not come down the stairwell because it will be full of smoke... LOL When they run outside because of the supposed fire in the building, the blizzard should preserve them well.


Carbon Monoxide is just barely lighter than air, I guess you wouldn't suffocate for awhile at the bottom of the stairs, but I still wouldn't be in a hurry to compromise what air you do have in the building. keeping warm would be a priority but you might be able to find blankets in some of the offices if any of them have sofa's, or maybe some spare suit coats or since it's winter some folks might keep spare long jackets at the office.

lots of people have cans of soup, or packages of ramen noodles, sports drinks and the like at their desks for cheap lunches, you could probably find quite a bit of that if you were looking at some kind of extended stay.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

If I'd ever worked in a cubicle/office job, I'd bet my life that I'd make sure to have these items somewhere in my desk: letteropener or stapler for a weapon, crank flashlight radio, emergency blanket, emergency poncho, extra lighter or matches, a small desk tube that my brother got for me for my birthday one year that has a light stick, emergency drinking water, face mask, hot hands, a whistle, and mini 1st aid kit. More things that I'd make sure to always have in my desk, a couple light snacks and hard candy, 2 bottles water. 

I should be good to hunker down under the desk with my chair pulled against me sideways for awhile. Hope that everyone takes the stairs to the bottom, wait it out. When the coast is clear, find metal trash can and build a fire if needed. Start hitting up desks that were left and forgotten of what treats others keep. Maybe get bored and build a fortress out of desks and cubicle walls. Muah hahahaha


----------



## GlockPrepper (Nov 12, 2012)

Luckily I am not in a cubicle situation. My job requires that I carry a gun (two on me), an AR, two ballistic vests and a dog. Can I still play?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

rlbrewer1979 said:


> It seems that I have struck a nerve with this exercise. Apparently, I am not a good Prepper (who decides this anyway) since I am not paranoid and carry my bag on my shoulder 24/7. I apologize for not spending every minute of my day preparing for something that may or may not happen. Unfortunately, I do have a life to live in the present.


Your doing fine..
This is what always happens when people put out a scenario for a table top Exercise . 
Even in a professional enviroment you always have a number of people arguing the scenario of the wargame instead of focusing to bring thier expertise to bear on finding solutions *under the parameters provided* which is what they were invited for.

Dont tale it to heart..

Answering the originbal question.
I'd look for trhe janitors closet tpo find weapons ( broom stick) fill containers with water do a dash for my cars trunk which will give me some food and extra water, then go back up to my cube and read a good book until its over.

If it gets cold I'll rip out carpets ( as mentioned beofre) for blankets assuming my cars blanket is wet.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

pixieduster said:


> Let's keep going. What else might a high rise office building have? : D


Women ,.. you can use them for warmth


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

GlockPrepper said:


> Luckily I am not in a cubicle situation. My job requires that I carry a gun (two on me), an AR, two ballistic vests and a dog. Can I still play?


Yes of course! I have those for work too but let's play like Joe Shmo office worker(except the dog, the hubz has the work dog.). Its more fun. : D. What if we were having a long court day and $&it hit? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, so a snow storm in Atlanta is unreal, but let me roll with this right? In my laptop bag, besides my computer and IPad, I carry the following with me onsite at all times - 1) hand crank flashlight 2) a roll of silver quarters 3) a MULTI-tool and 4) a good flip out knife...I also typically carry a decent amount of USD - $200-300 at all times, plus a half ounce gold coin around my neck.

I would first leave the PC, grab the bag, hit the vending machines for some food, assuming power down, use what ever to get in, grab high protein items, then as much water or sports drinks that I can, worse case some cokes...

Then using the hand flash light get down to my Caddy. In my car is my BOB, my .40 semi auto, and an AR-15 (for real)... So I would try at first to drive out... Being from Ohio, I have driven in blizzards before, not fun but can be done... Head for home... If driving is to difficult, then start walking, with BOB, AR and hand gun, - transfer stuff from laptop bag to BOB before leaving car.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Women ,.. you can use them for warmth


Ha! You funny. But will work. Being a woman I guess I would look for the big guy who always cranks up the A/C.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

cnsper said:


> On the other hand, have you ever opened a fire suppression system? That water sits in that black iron and gets stagnant... when you first open it up it will stink to high heaven and be blacker than coffee.


No kidding. We had a 10" joint "pop" in an aircraft hangar during a pressure test.... that was the most horrific mess. Some guys that couldn't run fast enough lived the nightmare after getting showered upon.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

rlbrewer1979 said:


> It seems that I have struck a nerve with this exercise. Apparently, I am not a good Prepper (who decides this anyway) since I am not paranoid and carry my bag on my shoulder 24/7. I apologize for not spending every minute of my day preparing for something that may or may not happen. Unfortunately, I do have a life to live in the present.


With an exercise you can't expect everyone to read the entire situation. Lol! I see a lot of knives on posts, but there's many jobs that won't allow knives on the job. Now there's nothing stopping anyone from bringing in a small one on their person, or even have an excuse for having a boxknife in their cubicle.

As a prepper, I wouldn't carry my BOB or Vehicle BOB around with me to the office. E specially since its packed with things that would arise employment if searched. Plus, I'd look like a terrorist lugging that thing around. By knowing your environment is the best tool to have. Now lets get real people. If you keep any sort of firearm in your vehicle unattended, that's just wrong. Any gun safety course will tell you, gun on your person, or at home locked up. What if you were in the building still trying to get down, and your vehicle has been raided or swept away. I only hope that your firearm doesn't show back up in your face. Oklahomas new open carry law has local stores biting their lip, therefore, are now banning all firearms concealed and open carry from being taken inside. I've changed my daily gas station because I can no longer go in.

Part of being a prepper is not only being prepared, but being able to see the situation and have the knowledge to use what's available. It's a great scenario rlbrewer1979, just some people don't get it. Criticism is usually helpful anyways. Gets our gears going.  And besides when was the last time the weather forecasters were right before the storm? Lol!


----------

